# Naomi Campbell - Jean Paul Gaultier for Hermes Spring-Summer 2009 Ready-to-Wear collection show 04.10.08 x12



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

nicht auf den Kaktus setzen  :thx:


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Jan. 2010)

wenn jetzt der rechte absatz bricht gibts stacheln im popo


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## neman64 (7 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.

Und wenn sie nach vorne fällt dann hat sie stachelige Busen.


----------

